# Getting codes P2188, P0491, P0106. 2009 Jetta 2.5 gas



## juanpablo442 (Jan 27, 2014)

My jetta is a 2009 SE 2.5 gas, automatic. Has 123,000 miles, no real problems. 

I have twice replaced the N80 valve, thanks to Le0n.

But lately the P0106 has popped up.

So reviewing the forum I saw how easy the MAP could be cleaned and did this last night. The MAP looked relatively clean as did the intake manifold, compared to pictures I've seen. Nonetheless, cleaned MAP and used lint free rag to swap the intake. Cleared code, started and seemed to run ok.

Today I took Jetta to dealer to replace the engine fuse box, factory recall for F16 melting, which mine did over the weekend. 

So, on the way home several hours later after driving around the CEL popped up. Checking shows the above codes. Interesting that the P2881 is listed as 01/04 and 04/04, in other words twice.

In addition, I have noticed that as shifting between lower gears car does a bit of a jolt.

Reviewing I can't seem to find a match for these codes as a group like this. They seem to be separate from each other.

I can get it in quickly for they worked on it today, but what is this all about?

A really cool forum with tons on information.
Juan


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

P2188 and P0491 go together.

the first is for being too rich at idle, the second is for the sai insufficient flow.

keeping in mind what the sai pump does, if it is not working properly, you are going to get a "too rich" reading at the o2 sensor because the sai pump is not pumping the right amount of fresh air (oxygen-rich) into the exhaust stream during warm-up.

The P0106 is a separate code that could possibly be causing some shifting issues. however, i have no way to confirm this as i have a manual transmission.

focus on the first two codes first. if you have vagcom you can specifically test the sai pump. this is what i recommend doing.

before getting it checked with a vagcom system, check the hoses at the sai pump and intake manifold for loose connections, cracking, or splitting just to have that step out of the way.

let us know what you find.

good luck.


----------



## juanpablo442 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you for clarification on these codes. Is curious that everything seems to have started with the MAP sensor.

Also, since tech replaced the engine fuse box I wonder if he forgot to reset the ECU, or new update........ 

But will do simple tasks first and work my way up, one step at a time.

I really like my little Jetta. 

Grateful for your help and will keep you advised so as to help others


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

juanpablo442 said:


> Thank you for clarification on these codes. Is curious that everything seems to have started with the MAP sensor.


i believe it is just coincidence.




juanpablo442 said:


> Also, since tech replaced the engine fuse box I wonder if he forgot to reset the ECU, or new update........


you shouldn't have to reset the ECM after replacing the box. most likely the process is done with the battery disconnected for a few minutes (ECM resets without power for this long).

no update should be needed either.


----------



## juanpablo442 (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting and good news.

Normally Jetta when cold started revs up for about 10 secs, then a clutter noise engages for 3-5 seconds, then back to initial rev noise and then lowers RPM. In other words its loud when starting.

Today, with CELs issue, jetta started right up, with no clutter noise. Quieter, much as it should sound.

Problem solving:

I thought that with the fuse holder replaced perhaps dealer had done something wrong with installation. 

So, I thought start with that. Took Jetta back and showed them CEL. Tech reappeared after 45 mins saying the SAI hose was not attached and explains the issues. 

They reattached the hose and drove for 30 mins to make sure everything was ok. Done at no charge.

I didn't mention that I had cleaned the MAP. So its possible that I did this, I don't think so, for no CEL after I cleaned the MAP. Plus I've never removed such hose, nor know how. 

Nonetheless, it should be ok....... Will see how it starts when cold.

So if you get these codes check your SAI hose connections, as Le0n says.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ thanks for the update.


----------



## juanpablo442 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quick update:

Jetta starts much quieter. 

But got P0106 and P2178, 3 days after dealer said everything was ok. Codes after well warmed up. Cleared codes with no returns, yet.

With MAP assembly cleaned, throttle, and intake, I'll replace N80 next.

Also, getting AT gear selector all in red, sometimes. But no change in performance, that is, switching to limp mode.

Also, a very light jolt between 1st and 2nd. 

Confusing.

Is this all related between the MAP and/or N80?

Will keep advised.


----------



## juanpablo442 (Jan 27, 2014)

I wanted to see the cost of a new MAP sensor, so used this site:

http://www.vwpartsvortex.com/auto-parts/2009/volkswagen/jetta

I couldn't find MAP, so got a part number and according to site this is called Thrust Sensor. Shown as part of the ignition.

With MAP (thrust sensor) part of the ignition, and acting up, this may explain the light jolts between 1st and 2nd.

Nonetheless, I'll replace the N80 first. N80 is actually called purge control valve. P/N 06E906517A.

Will keep advised


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

that site is difficult to navigate.

here's something easier: https://deutscheautoparts.com/make-model-year/volkswagen/rabbit/2006-2009-mk5/engine/03c-906-051-f.html

also, never heard it called a thrust sensor, so that part could be something completely different.

also, i wouldn't change the MAP sensor unless you know it's defective.

here's the N80 purge valve on the same site: https://deutscheautoparts.com/make-model-year/volkswagen/rabbit/2006-2009-mk5/engine/evap-purge-n80-valve-06e906517a.html

a defective N80 valve can cause a vacuum leak, which in turn can cause all kinds of issues; including bad shifting (on automatic transmissions), hard to start engine issues and rough idle.


----------



## juanpablo442 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quick update:

Went to local VW dealer to get N80. N80 was in stock and I asked to see "thrush sensor", which was not in stock.

Given that, I used Le0n's link and the MAP sensor is listed as a MAP sensor, with picture. 

Installed new N80 two days ago, but CEL just popped up today and shows P0106 and P2188.

I'll reset the code, and see what happens.

Seems that anything to do with CEL, especially MAP sensor (P0106), also points to N80 valve.

Will advise if changes occur.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

i wonder if the P2188 is coming on when the engine is warming up? i'm wondering if it is happening when the SAI is supposed to be pumping fresh air into the exhaust? can you check to see if the same hose has not come off again?

is there not anyone in your area with vagcom that can test the sai function for you?


----------



## juanpablo442 (Jan 27, 2014)

The P2188 pops up when system is well warmed up. Once as driving. 

Of the VAG-com, no one in this area has one. Given that and desire to keep Jetta running I've order VAC-com software. Take a few days to arrive.

Will keep advised.

Do have a question: How quick is the ECM to recognize and display fault codes?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

juanpablo442 said:


> The P2188 pops up when system is well warmed up. Once as driving.


^^ ok.



juanpablo442 said:


> Do have a question: How quick is the ECM to recognize and display fault codes?


if a component has completely failed, it will throw a code right away.

if the component is giving intermittent readings that are not within spec, it may take longer for the system to finalize it to a true fault. this is why on most code readers you can see the fault as 'pending'. either way, it should take no longer than a few miles (3-5 miles) worth of city driving for most codes to register.

do you ever get a flashing CEL?


----------



## juanpablo442 (Jan 27, 2014)

The CEL has never flashed.

But if would flash what does that mean ?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

If it flashes, it's a misfire.

It's just good information to help diagnose at this point.


----------



## juanpablo442 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quick update:

I've noticed slight jolting between 1st and 2nd in the AT, and the gear indicator lights at times all light up.

I learned that when the upgrade for engine fuse problem: recall 97AM, that a ECM upgrade was done at same time.

Took car in today and they reviewed. Tickets shows that settings and codes were reset and cleared. Tech says car shifts as should.

They also removed and cleaned the throttle body and MAP sensor. Ticket shows "adaption made to throttle body". Not sure what adaption means.

Then had tranny serviced. 

Shifts correctly.

I purchased a Ross-tech system.

Will keep advised if changes.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Good updates. 

If they only changed the Trans fluid, you could be getting better shifting just because of this. Dirty fluid is what causes the hard shifting.

Adaptation on the throttle body is when it calibrates the throttle body.

With vagcom you'll be able to check and perform these functions too.


----------



## billyanair (5 mo ago)

juanpablo442 said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Jetta starts much quieter.
> 
> ...


did you ever resolve the codes P0106 P2178 ?


----------

